

Kindle Fire: An Open Letter to Jeff Bezos - razorburn
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/19/kindle_fire_google_apps/

======
movingahead
Can someone who understands this situation better why we cant have Google Apps
on the Kindle Fire? I know that a manufacturer has to go through a device
verification process with Google to get your device verified and only then you
have access to the Android Market and other Google Apps. What prevents Amazon
from doing so?

